# Mulher fica com mão paralisada após picada de aranha?



## kelinha (18 Jun 2019 às 11:22)

Olá gente. Hoje vi este artigo nas notícias. A rapariga acha que pode ter sido uma aranha que tenha vindo na fruta. Diz ela que tinha cerca de 5cm e era cinzenta...

Entendidos que aqui andam (eu sei que vocês estão aí!), que bicharoca poderá ter sido?

Eu já tive problemas com uma picada de aranha em miúda, tinha cerca de 8 anos, e uma aranha pequena (não mais de 1.5/2cm) picou-me na testa. Mas no meu caso o problema foi reacção alérgica - fiquei com a cara toda inchada e desfigurada durante uns 4 ou 5 dias, tive de andar a tomar injecções durante bastante tempo. A única sequela com que fiquei foi com um medo terrível delas :P

Neste caso foi bem mais grave... Paralisia da mão? Ouch...


----------

